# Raja Bell Current Injury Thread



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day

This is from the Suns' Reporter's Notebook.



> *Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day*
> *Posted: March 20, 2008*
> 
> Suns guard Raja Bell is doing better than expected after spraining his ankle with 2:57 left in the third quarter of the Suns' road win over the Sonics on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day*

Even though we'd want him to guard McGrady, I think we can handle the Rockets without him. I'd rather that he rest.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day*

I believe he wont play the next couple of games... prolly playing against the Celtics imo.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day*

Here's an update:



> *Bell To Sit Out Game With Ankle Injury*
> 
> _By Jerry Brown
> eastvalleytribune.com,
> ...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Raja Bell Listed As Day-To-Day*

Decided to change the name of the thread title to "Raja Bell Current Injury Thread" since I figured there will be a slew of articles for each game he misses, so instead of making a new thread for each one I could just put them here ^_^

Well... That's what I would say if I had the capabilities to do so. Hence, I'll just wait until Diss sees this so he can change it with his mighty mod powers, lol ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Time for an update ^_^



> *Bell 'Optimistic'*
> 
> _Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Bell Update



> *Bell Update*
> 
> *Paul Coro*
> _The Arizona Republic
> ...


Let's see what happens. I really don't want him to rush back too soon and end up hurting the ankle even more or somewhere else on his body by overcompensating >_>


----------

